# Pumpkin wine with LOTS of sediment.



## kiljoy (Apr 4, 2011)

I have 1 gallon of pumpkin wine. I more or less pulled the recipe out of my nether regions. I used canned pumpkin which gave me a LOT of sediment. I added sparkaloid when I transferred to the secondary. Racked once and was pumping a lot of sediment. So, after 3 months, I have about 50% sediment. My question: Should I add more sparkaloid, wait it out, or just accept that I'm only going to get ½ gallon of drinkable wine? I'm concerned about leaving it on the sediment too long.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 4, 2011)

Anything this pulpy is going to give you lts of lees like you atre having here, the only way around it is to make much more so you can rack down later to something suitable. Get it off those heavy lees if you have a lot.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2011)

With sparkolloid you can leave it up to 6 weeks on the sediment but usually most rack at 30 days.

Take the wine / sediment and place into another carboy for awhile and see if the wine settles away from the sediment. This way you will get more wine.

Pumpkin sediment will be light and fluffy. Give it time. If you used the right amount of sparkolloid you should be fine.

My pumpkin now has a beautiful color and hopefully is aging nicely. Waitin' on 2 years.

Thanks to Julie for her recipe.


----------



## kiljoy (Apr 4, 2011)

Here's a pic of the wine. The top looks very nice.  As for transferring to another carboy, I may have trouble getting that sediment to move through the hose.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 4, 2011)

Thats exactly what I had. Siphon off what you can. Pour out the rest. It should settle (seperate ) a bit more.


----------



## woodsxdragon (Apr 5, 2011)

hmm... you tossed it in the fridge/freezer yet? i used that to help separate a messy wine before.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 5, 2011)

Seeing that reminded me I did that for a few days. I guess it helped a bit.


----------



## kiljoy (Apr 5, 2011)

Thought about that. The room is pretty chilly, but not fridge temps. I might try that. Anyone have a cetrifuge I can borrow??


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 5, 2011)

I did rack my carboy of thick pumkin off of it's sediment then the sediment that remained I put into a smaller carboy and after a day the sediment fell some more. I think I racked after a week just to get it off the sediment then racked againin a month.

You will get more wine as the sediment falls. I have 6 gallons chilling in the celler. I figure at the 1 year if there is any sediment in the bottom I'll rack to a 5 gallon but it looks clear now.

It may be good as is for another year. This is one I'm very excited about having. It's all about patience.


----------



## kiljoy (Apr 6, 2011)

Last night I racked the clear stuff into a 2 quart milk bottle that I have and put the rest of the sludge into another carboy (only had 1 gallons left) and stuck that sucker in the fridge. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## docanddeb (Apr 9, 2011)

WOW....

That really IS a LOT of sediment. I've never done pumpkin!

Debbie


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 9, 2011)

You got that right sister! I would imagine that every bit of canned pumpkin placed in is sediment. It probably provided flavor and sugar, thats all.

I can tell you it has a wonderful color to it as it ages. Mine has been aging since Sept.??? in a 6 gallon carboy.

It's going to age another 1 1/2 years before I attempt to bottle. I'm ready to start another.

Just rack as I mentioned before and keep downsizing the sediment to get all the wine out as you can.


----------

